
Welcome Lenovo to the Linux Vendor Firmware Service - workerthread
https://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2018/08/06/please-welcome-lenovo-to-the-lvfs/
======
LinuxBender
Is there a hardware support matrix? Would be nice if it supports the Lenovo
P50.

